# Prop Controller Boards



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

As some of you may know, I design circuit boards for a living as well as my Christmas and (now) Halloween hobbies.

I'm sure that haunters here could make use of some of these boards, so was thinking of offering them for sale either as complete units or maybe just bare boards.

Since I design using mostly SMD components these days I'm not sure how well the bare boards would go. Maybe some projects would be better with through hole components for the DIY crowd?

For example, using an Arduino Nano module with a few through hole support components may be better than an SMD board that needs an Atmel programmer.

Do you guys do group buys like the Christmas sites? I'm just thinking of ways to keep the end cost down.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm thinking that through hole generally goes over a lot better than SMD. There is a scare factor to get over, and then the small size rules out some of the older eyes who could potentially done it 10 years ago.

In a recent GB I participated in on one of the Christmas sites, the board had 4 SMD parts on it pre-installed as part of the cost, and then the rest were through-hole left to the buyer to deal with. That is a potential 3rd option.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I've seen a few board designs around the place that seem not to be available for sale any more.

One was an adapter PCB to run a few servo channels up a CAT5 cable. I may have an idea for an improved version, but not sure if there is any interest.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Agreed about the thru-hole vs SMD components. Soldering SMD's is an art and requires a steady hand, or a pricey oven to bake on the parts using solder pastes. My close-up vision is pretty good, but I still use a mag visor when soldering perf boards; just makes things go faster.
David, group buys are definitely welcome here - take a peek in the Group Buys forum.


----------



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd definitely be down for some Technological Terror along these lines. 

I also favor through-hole... for the hassle of handling/soldering SMT parts, this stuff is plenty small enough already.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

David_AVD said:


> I've seen a few board designs around the place that seem not to be available for sale any more.
> 
> One was an adapter PCB to run a few servo channels up a CAT5 cable. I may have an idea for an improved version, but not sure if there is any interest.


I somehow missed your servo board comment. On one of the Christmas sites there was some work being done to put together some COTS boards with custom firmware for servo motor recording and playback. The thought was that you could feed it inputs via pots, and record some animations to an SD card that could be played back later. I don't know of the cost could be done right to do all this on a custom board, but that would be something I would be interested in, and I think the Spooky community would love it for their skulls and the like...


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I actually make a board that can control 5 servos. You send DMX and up to 30V DC down the CAT5 and the board has a 5V 1.5A regulator to power the electronics and the servos. Not sure how many people use DMX in their haunts?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

toozie21 said:


> I somehow missed your servo board comment. On one of the Christmas sites there was some work being done to put together some COTS boards with custom firmware for servo motor recording and playback. The thought was that you could feed it inputs via pots, and record some animations to an SD card that could be played back later. I don't know of the cost could be done right to do all this on a custom board, but that would be something I would be interested in, and I think the Spooky community would love it for their skulls and the like...


I think you are referring to Lightman's program using the Propeller Activity board. Brian and I have used this system in both the Papa VooDoo build - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39793 and Big Red - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39207
This year's primary build will probably use at least 2 of the boards as well as several of my Frankenstein 3 axis controllers. You can see a video showing the preliminary programming of Big Red at https://vimeo.com/124727270


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

halstaff said:


> I think you are referring to Lightman's program using the Propeller Activity board. Brian and I have used this system in both the Papa VooDoo build - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39793 and Big Red - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39207
> This year's primary build will probably use at least 2 of the boards as well as several of my Frankenstein 3 axis controllers. You can see a video showing the preliminary programming of Big Red at


Bingo, that is the exact one I was referring about. Any feedback bunch of months late? Something you would do different? What would you guess it cost for the servo recording/playback system?

If an all-in-one board can be cheaper that is designed for this purpose in particular, I think it could be pretty popular!


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

David_AVD said:


> As some of you may know, I design circuit boards for a living as well as my Christmas and (now) Halloween hobbies.
> 
> Since I design using mostly SMD components these days I'm not sure how well the bare boards would go. Maybe some projects would be better with through hole components for the DIY crowd?


The SMD is not for the faint hearted DIYer. Even through hole components (THC) can a bit of a challenge for those beginners with only a project or two under their belts.

In my work with halstaff, I find that many people that want to go the DIY route to save money and but fail because they don't the basic skills to build a DIY project. (In Spite of our warnings of the skills needed to build it.)

Bottom line is you have to do everything in your power to make the project easy. Using SMD in the design will only come back to haunt you.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

*Small Prop Controller*

I'm about 90% done on another small prop board. This one is designed to interface to a (normally) battery operated prop with try-me button.


CPU is an Arduino Nano (cheap and easily programmed)
Uses through hole components
Trigger input (switch or voltage input) with power feed for PIR
On-board 5V regulator
Prop power output (5V with optional diodes to drop a few volts)
Prop trigger output (uncommitted opto)
N-CH FET output to drive a small solenoid, LEDs, etc
This board will be ideal to condition the PIR signal (lockout time, etc) and eliminate the need for batteries.


----------

